# Canon 6D fresh import



## 90foxbox

I'm researching to potentially buy a Canon 6D. 

Naturally I would like the best price I can get (without buying from some sketchy site).

I've ordered from Abe's of Maine before, with no issue.

So I ask, what does "factory fresh import model" mean. 

Canon EOS 6D Camera Body - 20.2 Megapixels, Full Frame CMOS Sensor

Anyone?


----------



## robbins.photo

Generally an import model was built originally for sale overseas rather than in the USA and was not imported through Canon's authorized USA division for sale here in the US.  They are normally the exact same camera built in the same factories, but because the serial numbers indicate that they were not meant for sale in the USA normally the manufacturers warranty won't apply if you send it into a USA service center for repair, and depending on the repair center they might even refuse to service it at all.  It is considered a "gray market" item.


----------



## 90foxbox

Ahhh I see. Thanks for the explanation. 

Hmmm.

It's a good price but that's a bit of a risk if anything were to fail. 

A refurb unit from B&H isn't too much more than this.


----------



## Gavjenks

Sometimes the retailer will give you a warranty on gray market items, though. But you definitely need to check and confirm that, and it would be their repair people not Canon's fixing it, who may be less knowledgeable or end up having to keep it longer or whatever (probably fine though in most cases).


----------



## Overread

Far as I'm aware Canon's tech people will still look at and fix the camera, however you'd only have warranty (ie free repair for manufacture defect) support in the country of origin of the camera. 

Nikon has gotten more strict and their official service centres, from what I've heard, won't even repair a camera outside of its regional area. I've mostly heard that from US users so I'm not sure if its a full country wide thing- restricted to some service centres or even how it affects other countries. 

Some stores offer their own warranty support for imports, I think Adorama does; so you can get the camera repaired in the same country which helps with processing time as the camera hasn't got to go overseas.


----------



## 90foxbox

Thanks for all the info guys. 

It's tempting due to the price for a brand new 6D.


----------



## Derrel

90foxbox said:


> Thanks for all the info guys.
> 
> It's tempting due to the price for a brand new 6D.



YES, I agree...$1399 for a new Canon 6D is a VERY tempting proposition.


----------



## 90foxbox

Derrel said:


> 90foxbox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info guys.
> 
> It's tempting due to the price for a brand new 6D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES, I agree...$1399 for a new Canon 6D is a VERY tempting proposition.
Click to expand...


Gosh it so is, lol!

Anyone have any direct first hand experience ordering one of these import models?

I think I might have to pull the trigger if the only difference is the non warrantable problems.

I figure if I have to pay out of pocket for a repair that causes it to cost the price of a US model 6D then there's really no harm. Then there's the chance that nothing ever goes wrong (knock on wood) and it's a great deal.

Hmmm.


----------



## Derrel

I agree--there is a VERY GOOD chance that a Canon 6D will live out its entire life without a SINGLE hiccup. No problems. Zip. Zero. Nada. And yes, your logic is the logic of the typical grey market customer--big savings, and if warranty work is needed, it can be payed for out of pocket, IF indeed, any work ever needs to be done. I've owned ten d-slrs over 13 years...only ONE needed to be worked on, and it was one I had bought used.


----------



## 90foxbox

So I did a little more research.

It seems as if the import models sometimes don't have GPS/WIFI.

That doesn't really bother me much.


----------



## 90foxbox

Welp, talked myself into one this morning.

Placed the order and chose overnight shipping hoping to avoid some of the long wait times I've read about from Abe's.


----------



## jsecordphoto

I'm a little late but the refurb 6D's from canon are only a few hundred more. I've had nothing but good experience buying refurbished stuff from canon


----------



## 90foxbox

Update. Abe's called me, spoke to one of their reps.

He informed me that the import model is NOT built along side the USA model. He said it has an inferior body to the US model. Plastic vs magnesium I believe is what he said.

Whether or not that was BS idk. It was enough to spook me off of buying it and I requested to cancel the order.

Upon telling him I wanted to cancel the order he offered me numerous prices for a US model. Came down all the way to 1,648. So I jumped on that. 

Whether or not that was just a tactic of theirs or not, I'm happy. 1648 for a brand new US model is cool in my book.


----------



## Overread

Utter load of rubbish. That spiel sounds like typical bait and switch lies to get you to drop what order you do have and instead pay more for what they want you to order. Typically if you don't do as they want (ie pay more for something else) you'll find your order never appears (they never had it) or simply spends forever being processed (some even just straight drop the order). That you've done as they want means there's a chance that they might actually send you something.


----------



## 90foxbox

Overread said:


> Utter load of rubbish. That spiel sounds like typical bait and switch lies to get you to drop what order you do have and instead pay more for what they want you to order. Typically if you don't do as they want (ie pay more for something else) you'll find your order never appears (they never had it) or simply spends forever being processed (some even just straight drop the order). That you've done as they want means there's a chance that they might actually send you something.



Yeah I assumed it might be crap. But, the price he gave me on a new 6D was pretty good IMO. So, whatever it's supposed to arrive tomorrow according to my tracking information.

Interesting little bit is that the product code for my order history still says the import model. So we'll see if I have to send it back for the correct one due to them not altering the order (I WAS charged for the US model).

Edit: I will add I was the one who initiated the talk about the import model. I think if I would've just said "Yes, that's the model I want and ordered." it would be on its way. 

I questioned the differences and he told me what they were (according to him). I then asked to cancel the order so I can order elsewhere due to their regular price for a US model being $1,999. Which is too much.


----------



## twinrivers19

I don't know much about the import stuff and what not, but you will love your 6D. Congrats.


----------



## bribrius

that is strange. just clicked on some of the other cameras on the link and it seems they all might be "factory fresh import models". whats going on over there. And if you read through they supposedly have wifi so im lost...


----------



## 90foxbox

twinrivers19 said:


> I don't know much about the import stuff and what not, but you will love your 6D. Congrats.



Thanks, I received it and absolutely love it.

Very happy.


----------



## bigal1000

90foxbox said:


> I'm researching to potentially buy a Canon 6D.
> 
> Naturally I would like the best price I can get (without buying from some sketchy site).
> 
> I've ordered from Abe's of Maine before, with no issue.
> 
> So I ask, what does "factory fresh import model" mean.
> 
> Canon EOS 6D Camera Body - 20.2 Megapixels, Full Frame CMOS Sensor
> 
> Anyone?



It means grey market no USA warranty go check out B@H Photo the put Abe's to shame !!!!!!!


----------



## bigal1000

Gavjenks said:


> Sometimes the retailer will give you a warranty on gray market items, though. But you definitely need to check and confirm that, and it would be their repair people not Canon's fixing it, who may be less knowledgeable or end up having to keep it longer or whatever (probably fine though in most cases).



I would not want  Abe's fixing my camera !


----------



## 90foxbox

bigal1000 said:


> It means grey market no USA warranty go check out B@H Photo the put Abe's to shame !!!!!!!



I've placed numerous orders with both businesses. Haven't had a real issue with either. 

Sometimes Abe's has a better price than B&H and vice versa.


----------



## bigal1000

90foxbox said:


> Update. Abe's called me, spoke to one of their reps.
> 
> He informed me that the import model is NOT built along side the USA model. He said it has an inferior body to the US model. Plastic vs magnesium I believe is what he said.
> 
> Whether or not that was BS idk. It was enough to spook me off of buying it and I requested to cancel the order.
> 
> Upon telling him I wanted to cancel the order he offered me numerous prices for a US model. Came down all the way to 1,648. So I jumped on that.
> 
> Whether or not that was just a tactic of theirs or not, I'm happy. 1648 for a brand new US model is cool in my book.



TOTAL BS AND MORE BS.................


----------



## minicoop1985

I'm definitely interested in seeing how this plays out over the coming weeks. Glad you enjoy it.


----------



## DaninMD

90foxbox said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> Utter load of rubbish. That spiel sounds like typical bait and switch lies to get you to drop what order you do have and instead pay more for what they want you to order. Typically if you don't do as they want (ie pay more for something else) you'll find your order never appears (they never had it) or simply spends forever being processed (some even just straight drop the order). That you've done as they want means there's a chance that they might actually send you something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I assumed it might be crap. But, the price he gave me on a new 6D was pretty good IMO. So, whatever it's supposed to arrive tomorrow according to my tracking information.
> 
> Interesting little bit is that the product code for my order history still says the import model. So we'll see if I have to send it back for the correct one due to them not altering the order (I WAS charged for the US model).
> 
> Edit: I will add I was the one who initiated the talk about the import model. I think if I would've just said "Yes, that's the model I want and ordered." it would be on its way.
> 
> I questioned the differences and he told me what they were (according to him). I then asked to cancel the order so I can order elsewhere due to their regular price for a US model being $1,999. Which is too much.
Click to expand...


dude, that's not a great price. I purchased a brand new USA Canon 6D with the 24-105 f4L for $1900 free shipping. sold the lens on Amazon for $650. much cheaper route. Abes is a bait and switch place.

shoot, Amazon is selling it right now for $1750 brand new USA and is an authorized seller.

make sure you got the US version.  the Wifi is a GREAT option to have.  haven't had much use for GPS, but being able to use your phone to control the camera and get pictures direct from the camera is very nice


----------



## DaninMD

Adorama had the 6D with 24-105 f4L for $1950 today.  USA version, brand new, authorized dealer with no rebates.


----------

